# do's and don'ts when building a loft



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi I'm in the process of building a new loft for my first pigeons and am wondering what are the do's and don'ts of building a pigeon loft. 
I've already decided it's going to be 6'x12' because on my allotment site that is the biggest I can build and you have to put in planning forms so I thought I might as well go full size.
I would like to know what people have learned from building their own lofts things that you wouldn't do again and things that you think are vital. Even things that you might you might think are common knowledge like section sizes and perch placement, where to place traps ect. Also things that shouldn't be used in the building process such as glazing material, types of wire and whatnot. I know this sounds a lot but I couldn't find a thread on this particular topic and if you've read this far thank and please comment &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Airflow is a must being windows or vents,windows also provide sunlight which is also important.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

SOUTH facing, my BIG mistake, my birds are SUN worshipers and the biggest mistake I made was facing the loft east and west. So males get morning sun only and hens get afternoon sun only . Also checking with local bylaws to make sure you are allowed. Otherwise they shut you down. Air circulation and SECURITY, as in bullet proof. Search this forum for the word bullet proof and you will see lofts that members have or are building. Too many people losing birds to predators. That means all wire a quarter inch size opening as weasels and mink can squeeze in small spaces and even ***** can breach a 4 inch slim gap. Dont make me post the pics. Breeders loft of 27 slaughtered birds. Im sure its not allowed but gruesome to see and worse if its your own birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can usually find hardware cloth in a heavier gauge in the 1/2 inch, which is still safe. I like the 1/2 inch better, and the heavier gauge is safer. Have more perches than you have birds, and enough boxes for each male to have one each, and large enough to be able to start a second nest in while the babies are still in the box. 24 inch length is good if you can. Also good to be able to close the boxes, so they can be closed in if you need to, and empty boxes can be closed so that males don't take over extra ones that aren't being used. Perches can be just outside each box, or where they can see their box from the perch.


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks guys any more tips and advice would be great. I've read somewhere that you shouldn't use glass as it can cause moisture inside the loft. What are your experiences with this.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glass where?


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Just as windows in general, it was something to do with condensation causing damp spots under windows which can be bad for birds. I'm new to the hobby so its hard to tell what things to take seriously and what to take with a pinch of salt lol. 
Also CBL mentioned air circulation what are good ways to vent your lofts. I was thinking of putting two louvre vents on either side up in the peak of the roof and putting two on the front down low which could be closed or adjusted if it was too cold or windy. I always get winds from the same direction so would it be wise not to put centres on that side of the loft.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

remo said:


> Just as windows in general, it was something to do with condensation causing damp spots under windows which can be bad for birds. I'm new to the hobby so its hard to tell what things to take seriously and what to take with a pinch of salt lol.
> Also CBL mentioned air circulation what are good ways to vent your lofts. I was thinking of putting two louvre vents on either side up in the peak of the roof and putting two on the front down low which could be closed or adjusted if it was too cold or windy. I always get winds from the same direction so would it be wise not to put centres on that side of the loft.


Common house wall vents, the small or medium size ones work. I have mine on the walls low to the floor so the air can blow threw and circulate up and out threw the loft one on each end of the loft


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have large windows in the loft, and have no problem with condensation. Glass is good as it lets lots of light in, and helps in the cold weather. Can also open them up in the warm weather. I love them.


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Cheers guys &#55357;&#56842; one more thing how wide do you have your sections and how many is a number to have. I was only thinking of having two but am curious to know what you guys have.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You should have 2 square feet of floor space, at the very least for each bird. More room is better. Crowding causes stress and stress opens them up for illness.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

*Do Not* make the inside height of the loft too much taller than you (the fancier) are. Keep the height to about 6" or 15 cm taller than you. That way the birds are easier to catch and are much tamer.


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Much thanks guys &#55357;&#56835; any other tips on kiting out the inside. I'm going to put up some pics when its all done &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

It's a bit dark and I've still got the aviaries to do but its just about done on the outside. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Put 2 small vents one on each side of the front near the floor that will give u good air flow.


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks pollo &#55357;&#56842; that was on tonight's agenda I forgot my holesaw yesterday. Also you can't really see on this picture but the windows go round the side a bit so its really light inside as suggested by yourself and the others. Is there any good places on here to look for building aviaries?


----------

